# Favorite Musical??



## OboeKnight

I looked around a bit and didn't see a thread on this (to my surprise). If there is one, I apologize.

What is your favorite musical?? Doesn't have to have been made into a movie.

Mine are Phantom of the Opera and Les Miserables. Phantom's music is so emotional, and the story line of Les Mis is incredible.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fiddler On The Roof - for me it has everything.


----------



## ptr

Does Gilbert and Sullivan count? If, Pirates of Penzance and The Mikado gets my thumbs up!, BTW, Quite enjoyed seeing Oklahoma with that Ausie dude with them Knife hands, Bruce something or Jack Hughman, splendid acting and singing from him! 

/ptr


----------



## SiegendesLicht

_Phantom of the Opera_ and _Elisabeth_ - an Austrian musical about the life and death of the Austrian empress of the same name. Here is a complete recording of it:






And here is the story:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisabeth_(musical)

This whole thing about being in love with Death has a distant echo of _Tristan und Isolde_.


----------



## arpeggio

Wow!!. Blew my mind after the first few minutes. Had to stop and find my mind on the floor. Had to retrieve and put it back. An Austrian _Les Mis_.


----------



## TudorMihai

Chicago, The Sound of Music and Mary Poppins. I would also mention Mel Brooks' The Producers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Fiddler On The Roof - for me it has everything.


I'd have to agree with you on that.


----------



## oogabooha

considering that West Side Story is not only my favorite musical, but also one of my favorite pieces from the 20th century, I have to choose that one. It was emphasizing how talented Bernstein was with writing pop music with a complex sensibility, and teaming up with Sondheim and Robbins to create the quintessential piece of musical theatre. For me, it really does have everything.


----------



## Guest

Favourite musical? "West Side Story" (a total masterpiece of Bernstein's music, Steve's magnificent lyrics and the unbelievable choreography of Jerome Robbins.) I think of this musical as essentially a theatrical experience, even though made into a film.

For a purely filmed musical I'd have to say "The Bandwagon" closely followed by "Kiss Me Kate" (both out of the phenomenal Arthur Freed Unit at MGM).


----------



## Sonata

Great topic!!

I love Miss Saigon, this has to be my #1, I love both the music and the story. I will be seeing it live in May and I am very excited!!
Phantom of the Opera is my second favorite, and West Side Story deserves mention as it was my favorite for many many years growing up.

I've only heard the highlights album of Les Mis, but I intend at some point to get the full album, along with watching AND reading the book that inspired it.


----------



## Ingélou

1. Fiddler on the Roof, definitely. 
2. The Red Shoes (if that counts)
3. Elvis Presley, 'Love Me Tender'
4. Beatles, 'A Hard Day's Night'

Also 'Carmen Jones' - I think. It's some years since I saw it.


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> 1. Fiddler on the Roof, definitely.
> 2. The Red Shoes (if that counts)
> 3. Elvis Presley, 'Love Me Tender'
> 4. Beatles, 'A Hard Day's Night'
> 
> Also 'Carmen Jones' - I think. It's some years since I saw it.


What a diverse list!! "Carmen Jones" wasn't an original work, but a steal from Bizet!! And "The Red Shoes" is a ballet film with lots of music and a total masterpiece - total. It fulfills all the requirements of the "total-work" (I've forgotten the German word for this, but it is applied to the music of Wagner.)


----------



## Ingélou

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> What a diverse list!! "Carmen Jones" wasn't an original work, but a steal from Bizet!! And "The Red Shoes" is a ballet film with lots of music and a total masterpiece - total. It fulfills all the requirements of the "total-work" (I've forgotten the German word for this, but it is applied to the music of Wagner.)


Thanks, I did realise that 'Carmen Jones' is a version of 'Carmen'! But surely a homage, not a steal?

It is a diverse pick but what they have in common is a strong story line*. I'm not a natural fan of musicals so I like it when the story carries it along, rather than people pausing to warble, if you see what I mean! 

* 'A Hard Day's Night' doesn't - most of the songs are sung as an impromptu concert - but I'd read the paperback first so I followed the story of the train journey, Paul's errant granddad etc with interest.


----------



## Sid James

Easy. Kander & Ebb's _*Cabaret*_. & I quite like their _Chicago_ too.

Others:
Lerner & Loewe's _My Fair Lady_
Lenny's _West Side Story_ & _On The Town_
Lloyd Webber's _Phantom, Jesus Christ Superstar, Evita_
Harvey Fierstein/Jerry Herman's _La Cage aux Folles_ (The Bird Cage)
Schonberg's _Les Mis _


----------



## Ingélou

Just remembered - 'Seven Brides for Seven Brothers', especially the barn raising with the guy dancing on the well.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cannibal! The Musical but only in C Major!


----------



## TheVioletKing

Sweeney Todd - Sondheim
West Side Story - Bernstein + Sondheim
The Sound of Music - Rodgers


----------



## CypressWillow

"Carousel" for me.


----------



## Ebab

Something Sondheim. "Sweeney Todd", "Sunday In The Park With George", "Company", "Passion", "A Little Night Music", "Follies" -- couldn't decide which.


----------



## playpiano

JESUS CHRIST SUPERSTAR not even joking im obssesed with this!


----------



## Jaredpi

Fiddler on The Roof and West Side Story. Fiddler on The Roof is far better though.


----------



## Pantheon

I love the musical "Candide" by Bernstein (yes, Bernstein!) and Webber's Phantom of the Opera, and its sequel "Love Never Dies"


----------



## bigshot

Hands down, Stormy Weather.


----------



## Fermat

If we're talking about musicals in general, then without a doubt, West Side Story. Simply brilliant.

If this is specifically about musicals on the screen, then I'd go with The Sound of Music. (I'm not a big fan of the movie adaptation of West Side Story.)


----------



## Dimitri

West Side Story (Bernstein)--the unmistakable winner in my mind
On the Town (Bernstein)
Sound of Music (Rodgers/Hammerstein)
Hunchback of Notre Dame (Menken)
Pocahontas (Menken)
Phantom of the Opera (Weber)
Sweeney Todd (Sondheim)
Music Man (Wilson)

And, if we're doing "favorite" and not "best," I would add Hairspray (Shaiman).


----------



## mamascarlatti

I adore The Rocky Horror Show.

Then West Side Story, Hairspray, Sound of Music, My Fair Lady, Jesus Christ Superstar.

I can't stand anything else by Lloyd Webber. The only decent bit in Phantom is the phrase he stole from Puccini.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I can't decide between West Side Story and Sunday in the Park with George!
As of movie musicals, Singin' in the Rain is my favourite (after the film version of West Side Story)


----------



## Celloman

A West Side Story, by a long shot.


----------



## QuietGuy

Sweeney Todd ..... although I think it's really an opera, (or at least approaches one.) Fantastic!


----------



## Itullian

Damn Yankees
Carousel


----------



## senza sordino

West Side Story
My Fair Lady
Fiddler on the Roof
Oklahoma 
South Pacific
La Cage aux Folles
Hair

Probably in that order, my all time favourite must be West Side Story. 

And now I should probably add Guys and Dolls somewhere to that list.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

QUOTE]mamascarlatti: I can't stand anything else by Lloyd Webber. The only decent bit in Phantom is the phrase he stole from Puccini. [/QUOTE]

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . _Yes_.

Although I do like the tackier and campier sides of _Joseph_ and the rollerskating-around-the-audience-extravagances of _Starlight Express._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> mamascarlatti- I can't stand anything else by Lloyd Webber. The only decent bit in Phantom is the phrase he stole from Puccini.


Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . _Yes_.

Although I do like the tackier and campier sides of _Joseph_ and the rollerskating-around-the-audience-extravagances of _Starlight Express_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*A Few That Immediately Come to Mind*

My Fair Lady
Mamma Mia
Wicked
Westside Story
South Pacific
Grey Gardens
Camelot
Singing in the Rain
Chorus Line 
Grease
Bat Boy (Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. HaaaAAAUUUUUUUH! . . just kidding.)


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

I like most of the fiddler on the roof, and I like the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## mirepoix

The Music Man has always been one I liked, particularly with the once in a lifetime made to measure casting of Robert Preston.
I've a fondness for Singin' in the Rain.
Nearly anything with Fred Astaire.
More recently I've been enjoying Patinkin singing this from South Pacific - to the extent I'm currently browsing the auction sites for a wig, beard and sincere-crouching-self-focus...


----------



## Morrelli

*Les Misérables * (2012) - Only watched it for the first time about a fortnight ago - completely blown away by it.

*The King and I* - I Grew up listening to it, had no choice

*Sweeney Todd* (2007) - Just finished watching it


----------



## Eviticus

OboeKnight said:


> I looked around a bit and didn't see a thread on this (to my surprise). If there is one, I apologize.
> 
> What is your favorite musical?? Doesn't have to have been made into a movie.
> 
> Mine are Phantom of the Opera and Les Miserables. Phantom's music is so emotional, and the story line of Les Mis is incredible.


I couldn't agree more about Phantom. It's definitely the best for me.
Close second would be Lionel Barts 'Oliver' which to me draws parallels with Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker in the sense that there are so many memorable first rate tunes.
Third 'Wicked' but not so much for the music (which was not bad) - more for the stage show and the clever plot.


----------



## Levanda

I love Musicals. My favourite Notre Dame de Paris ah what are story and music.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I love classics musicals like West Side Story, Gypsy, Carousel, Kiss me Kate, Oklahoma!, South Pacific, etc.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I love classics musicals like West Side Story, Gypsy, Carousel, Kiss me Kate, Oklahoma!, South Pacific, etc.


Me  too!


----------



## Antiquarian

I like Rodgers & Hammerstein, in this order: with favorire song.
1) South Pacific - Bali Ha'i a particular shower singing favorite.
2) The Sound of Music- Climb Ev'ry Mountain
3) The King and I - Getting to Know You
4) Oklahoma! - Oh What a Beautiful Mornin'
5) Flower Drum Song - I Enjoy Being a Girl

I enjoy Lerner and Lowe's My Fair Lady also.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Mirepoix beat me to the punch... 

"The Music Man" is my favorite, but I think most all of us here have a lot of love for "Fiddler on the Roof", it's my second favorite. Those are followed by "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers" and "My Fair Lady".

Apart from those I could take or leave the others.


----------



## amfortas

Not that big on musicals, but I can't believe no one's mentioned the granddaddy of 'em all: Show Boat.

Love me some Jerome Kern.


----------



## Cosmos

My favorites are Phantom of the Opera, Les Miserables, and Sweeney Todd (for the music more so than the plot)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Hollywood Classics: 

Swing Time (1936)
Meet me in St. Louis (1944) 
The Barkleys of Broadway (1949)


René Clair: 

Sous les toits de Paris (Under the Roofs of Paris) (1930)


Hollywood Golden Age:

Singin' in the Rain (1952)
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (1954)
The King and I (1956)
Gigi (1958)
My Fair Lady (1964) 
Mary Poppins (1964)
The Sound of Music (1965)


Soviet Productions:

Arshin Mal Alan (The Cloth Peddler) (1965)


Later productions only Funny Girl (1968) and Fiddler on the Roof (1971)


----------



## Bellinilover

THE SECRET GARDEN by Lucy Simon and Marsha Norman is my very favorite musical. I was lucky enough to see this on Broadway when I was a teen and have seen a few more productions since then. A beautiful show in every respect.

OLIVER! is my second favorite musical. After that it's hard to rank them, but OKLAHOMA, 1776, FIDDLER ON THE ROOF, MAN OF LA MANCHA, LES MISERABLES, CABARET, and GYPSY would all be on the list. My favorite movie musical is AN AMERICAN IN PARIS.


----------



## Albert7

I like any musical composed by Stephen Sondheim... Company and Into the Woods are stand outs for me.

Also My Fair Lady, Les Miserables, Pennies from Heaven, 1776, Singing in the Rain, and the new one The Last Five Years.






OH, and my FAVORITE is going to be Avenue Q (obscene and brilliant)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I rather like Lloyd Webber, especially the _Phantom._


----------



## aajj

Threepenny Opera is tops for me, the Weill-Brecht team at its peak. 
Close behind is West Side Story. 

Other favorites:
Fiddler on the Roof
My Fair Lady
Porgy & Bess
Sunday in the Park with George
Sweeney Todd
Grease
The Wizard of Oz
Singin' in the Rain

Also, the Astaire-Rogers musicals were filled with great songs by great songwriters, many of which became pop & jazz standards.


----------



## Templeton

Great shout for 'Threepenny Opera'. Another one that hasn't been mentioned is 'Black Orpheus', with a terrific Salsa and Bossa Nova soundtrack. 'West Side Story' to round things off.


----------



## Bellinilover

Regarding my list above, I'd like to add that I've always had a major soft spot for _Annie_ (the stage show, not the movie versions). It was the first musical I ever saw onstage (when I was 10), and now as an adult I appreciate it even more than I did before. I believe it's one of the few musicals in which the dialogue is written as well as, or even better than, the score. (As for the score, I think the music is quite brilliant but most of the lyrics kind of inane.) I always get choked up at that part in the last scene when Annie finds out her parents died, and Warbucks tells her he loves her. And I've always liked that scene with Annie reprising "Tomorrow" with President Roosevelt and his cabinet -- I think it's very clever. Also, the scene in the radio studio with "You're Never Fully Dressed without a Smile" is a really funny satire of radio.

Edited to add: Oh yes, and I have to mention _The King and I_, too. A moving story and a great score.


----------



## Bellinilover

aajj said:


> Threepenny Opera is tops for me, the Weill-Brecht team at its peak.
> Close behind is West Side Story.
> 
> Other favorites:
> Fiddler on the Roof
> My Fair Lady
> Porgy & Bess
> Sunday in the Park with George
> Sweeney Todd
> Grease
> The Wizard of Oz
> Singin' in the Rain
> 
> Also, the Astaire-Rogers musicals were filled with great songs by great songwriters, many of which became pop & jazz standards.


When the Kennedy Center announced it was presenting Weill's _Lost in the Stars _this season, I jumped at the chance. I mean, how many more chances am I ever going to get to see _that_ show? The performance I'm attending is next month.


----------



## Pugg

If this counts; Tim Rice :

*Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat* is my favorite


----------



## Bellinilover

Pugg said:


> If this counts; Tim Rice :
> 
> *Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat* is my favorite


I believe that's Lloyd Webber/Rice (Rice wrote just the lyrics, if I'm not mistaken).

Edited to add: I don't know why I keep forgetting to mention titles, but _Big River_ is another favorite of mine. I'm guessing this musical isn't well-known outside the US, but it's based on Mark Twain's _Huckleberry Finn_, and the score was the work of country-music legend Roger Miller. I'm not even a big country-music fan, but I love this show.


----------



## Belowpar

Too many to mention but thanks to the posters who picked out Showboat. and the Astaire Rogers films.

Many of you love West Side Story. Bernstein followed that with Candide, which is a faithful adaptation of a classic comic philosophical novel! It has proved difficult to stage and also I think Voltaire's thoughts do not find much favour in the current age, but oh the music...

Wonderful.


----------



## Doulton

I have a lot of them. "Sweeny Todd" and "Gypsy" are at the top of the list. 
If I could see one thing playing on Broadway right now, it would probably be the new production of "Fiddler on the Roof." Were I in London, it would be probably be the upcoming revival of "Sunset Blvd."
And I love "Chicago" any time any place any venue.

In general Sondheim is my besten.
My husband and I are bitterly divided about the virtues of Bob Fosse (I say yes to Fosse; he says no).

The Astaire/Rogers films exert a powerful magnetic pull on me.


----------



## Sloe

Belowpar said:


> Too many to mention but thanks to the posters who picked out Showboat. and the Astaire Rogers films.
> 
> Many of you love West Side Story. Bernstein followed that with Candide, which is a faithful adaptation of a classic comic philosophical novel! It has proved difficult to stage and also I think Voltaire's thoughts do not find much favour in the current age, but oh the music...
> 
> Wonderful.


I thought Candide was an operetta.


----------



## Belowpar

Sloe said:


> I thought Candide was an operetta.


Probably.

I think West Side Story is more Operetta than musicial comedy, so if you love one you might want to know about the other?

Both were written for Broadway.


----------



## brotagonist

Weill's Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## affettuoso

Another shout-out to "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" and "The Secret Garden"; also have a soft spot for "Guys and Dolls" and I'm very taken w/ "Hamilton" (which is unfortunately the only recent Broadway I've listened to in its entirety).


----------



## Pugg

Being studying the songs from Cabaret for a project, damn good lyrics , and a nice touching story also :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Probably '1776'. I'm a history buff and it is just so darned quotable. A close second would be 'My Fair Lady'.


----------



## Bayreuth

I don't know if it counts as a musical but I would say Rocky Horror Picture Show. If it doesn't count then Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## alanneilh

well, i love musicals: both broadway and movie musicals (from the golden age, 1930s to 1950s). So, it would be difficult for me to name just one. here's my list:

1. Best movie musical from the 1940s (here's one you don't get on a "best" list too often): FOR ME AND MY GAL with Judy Garland and Gene Kelly. Every song is an absolute show stopper! This was Judy's first film with her name above the title and Gene Kelly's very first film. It is abundantly apparent that they really liked working together and the movie is still very enjoyable; it never gets dull. you never feel like you're about to fall asleep.

2. Best 'Broadway musical made into a film': MY FAIR LADY. OK, i would have preferred to see Julie Andrews but I won't whine about that anymore. It's still a pretty good film. We have the Cecil Beaton costumes and set designs. And everyone does a fabulous job. Truly, a beautiful film.

3. best 'Astaire-Rogers' film: this is tough, but i would say without a doubt SWING TIME.


----------



## Xenakiboy

What does A Threepeny Opera count as?

There seems to be debate over that, much like Gershwin...


----------



## alanneilh

*My Fair Lady is my pick for best musical*

(Note: I started to write the earlier post and somehow thought I deleted it and then wrote this separate post. Sorry, if it seems a duplication. )

I can't think of a more perfect musical than My Fair Lady. Perfect score, beautifully written book. Not a false moment in the entire work. Leading lady is extremely hard to cast, however, and it's hard to break away from the Cecil Beaton design of the original production, which is an extreme obstacle for any new production wishing to approach the work with a fresh view. The last Broadway production was so awful, the audience howled with laughter at Eliza wearing a bright red dress and purple stocking to the Embassy Ball and the ensemble at the Ascot Races being flown from the top of the top of the proscenium like Peter Pan.


----------



## Pugg

alanneilh said:


> (Note: I started to write the earlier post and somehow thought I deleted it and then wrote this separate post. Sorry, if it seems a duplication. )
> 
> I can't think of a more perfect musical than My Fair Lady. Perfect score, beautifully written book. Not a false moment in the entire work. Leading lady is extremely hard to cast, however, and it's hard to break away from the Cecil Beaton design of the original production, which is an extreme obstacle for any new production wishing to approach the work with a fresh view. The last Broadway production was so awful, the audience howled with laughter at Eliza wearing a bright red dress and purple stocking to the Embassy Ball and the ensemble at the Ascot Races being flown from the top of the top of the proscenium like Peter Pan.


But my teeth are hurting by the soppy story .


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> But my teeth are hurting by the soppy story .


You're right about that


----------



## Redsilas

I used to play in a number of community pit orchestras as well as other productions. The favorite musical I played for was The Mystery of Edwin Drood. 

My favorite I wish I played has always been West Side Story.


----------



## Pugg

Redsilas said:


> I used to play in a number of community pit orchestras as well as other productions. The favorite musical I played for was The Mystery of Edwin Drood.
> 
> My favourite I wish I played has always been West Side Story.


Who wouldn't


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> But my teeth are hurting by the soppy story .


What? I'm glad others didn't have the same dental problems.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygmalion


----------



## Belowpar

Albert7 said:


> OH, and my FAVORITE is going to be Avenue Q (obscene and brilliant)


So we knew it was bit risky but we took my daughter and a few of her friends to see this as a birthday treat when she was (I think) 13. The only seats my wife could get that allowed us all to sit together were in the front Row. To my daughters horror and her friends complete joy, the cast moved to the front of the stage and sang the song...to me!

Great show. Definitely one of my favorites from the past 20 years.


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> What? I'm glad others didn't have the same dental problems.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygmalion


Come one, that old geezer going after a young woman to make her a lady.


----------



## QuietGuy

My favorite musical is Sweeney Todd. I especially like the OBC album with Angela Lansbury and Len Cariou. To me it is a musical that aspires to be an opera. I didn't see the movie -- they cut some of the best material.

Other favorite Sondheim musicals are Company, A Little Night Music, Into the Woods, Passion. I don't know much about Follies, Road Show or The Frogs. I'll have to look these up.


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Come one, that old geezer going after a young woman to make her a lady.


You mean the foolish old geezer who thinks he can create and control something perfect. Fascinating.


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> You mean the foolish old geezer who thinks he can create and control something perfect. Fascinating.


You've got it one !


----------



## Scarr

Carousel. A stunning musical ridden with remarkable songs.


----------



## Belowpar

Saw my 4th production of Guys and Dolls Sat night. Solid Gold beginning to end.

I wonder if the fact that it takes a comic view of life holds it back in many peoples opinions. I have said before critics don't know how to place real comedies and e.g. you'll never see a comedy in any list of "Top 100 Films". 

PS Miss Rebel Wilson is an exceptionally gifted comedic individual. It should be noted that her interpretation of Miss Adelaide is perhaps not entirely what the authors contemplated. Still that's what a star does, and if she does it that well, then it's a great success.


----------



## jegreenwood

Belowpar said:


> Saw my 4th production of Guys and Dolls Sat night. Solid Gold beginning to end.
> 
> I wonder if the fact that it takes a comic view of life holds it back in many peoples opinions. I have said before critics don't know how to place real comedies and e.g. you'll never see a comedy in any list of "Top 100 Films".
> 
> PS Miss Rebel Wilson is an exceptionally gifted comedic individual. It should be noted that her interpretation of Miss Adelaide is perhaps not entirely what the authors contemplated. Still that's what a star does, and if she does it that well, then it's a great success.


Rebel Wilson was a lot of fun.

Since the thread is broad enough to cover stage musicals, here are my top 5:

Gypsy - I suspect if you took a poll of the Broadway theatre community this would win.
Guys and Dolls - the perfect musical comedy
Sweeney Todd - I first saw it in previews, when I had little idea what to expect. I was stunned. I believe I've seen more live performances of this than any other musical
She Loves Me - the perfect romantic musical
Hamilton - Yes, it is that good. But after only one viewing I reserve the right to reconsider and return My Fair Lady to this list


----------



## jegreenwood

alanneilh said:


> (Note: I started to write the earlier post and somehow thought I deleted it and then wrote this separate post. Sorry, if it seems a duplication. )
> 
> I can't think of a more perfect musical than My Fair Lady. Perfect score, beautifully written book. Not a false moment in the entire work. Leading lady is extremely hard to cast, however, and it's hard to break away from the Cecil Beaton design of the original production, which is an extreme obstacle for any new production wishing to approach the work with a fresh view. The last Broadway production was so awful, the audience howled with laughter at Eliza wearing a bright red dress and purple stocking to the Embassy Ball and the ensemble at the Ascot Races being flown from the top of the top of the proscenium like Peter Pan.


It was my first musical. My parents took me when I was 5. I saw Julie Andrews but not Rex Harrison (or so my parents told me). I already knew the music from my dad's cast album. And to this date, I love the book (libretto). Half of it was written by Shaw, after all.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Being studying the songs from Cabaret for a project, damn good lyrics , and a nice touching story also :tiphat:


I saw the original Broadway production (with Lotte Lenya). It was quite shocking for its time. Especially the staging of the end.

The Alan Cumming revival, which was designed to shock theatregoers of a different era, was also effective.

I haven't seen the movie since the initial release. I resent the cuts in the score, although I do like the two new songs.

Speaking of Lotte Lenya - did anyone mention "Threepenny Opera"? Just saw a fine revival of that at the National in London. But the Lincoln Center production from the 70's is the best version I ever saw.

Edit - I see Threepenny was mentioned.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the *book of mormon*


----------



## jegreenwood

Belowpar said:


> Too many to mention but thanks to the posters who picked out Showboat. and the Astaire Rogers films.
> 
> Many of you love West Side Story. Bernstein followed that with Candide, which is a faithful adaptation of a classic comic philosophical novel! It has proved difficult to stage and also I think Voltaire's thoughts do not find much favour in the current age, but oh the music...
> 
> Wonderful.


The score to Candide (in its multitude of incarnations - sort of like the characters, actually) is wonderful. Just one correction - Candide (1956) came before West Side Story (1957). In fact the melody for One Hand/One Heart was a reject from the earlier score. 

Candide probably boasted more creative talent than any other show in Broadway history. Music by Bernstein, Lyrics by Richard Wilbur (probably the only U.S. Poet Laureate with a Broadway credit), additional lyrics by Dorothy Parker and Stephen Sondheim (among others), original libretto by Lillian Hellman, direction by Tyrone Guthrie. But sometimes too many cooks . . .


----------



## Merl

If I'm being honest I really don't like musicals but if you can class Spinal tap as a musical then that's my favourite.


----------



## Belowpar

jegreenwood said:


> The score to Candide (in its multitude of incarnations - sort of like the characters, actually) is wonderful. Just one correction - Candide (1956) came before West Side Story (1957). In fact the melody for One Hand/One Heart was a reject from the earlier score.
> 
> Candide probably boasted more creative talent than any other show in Broadway history. Music by Bernstein, Lyrics by Richard Wilbur (probably the only U.S. Poet Laureate with a Broadway credit), additional lyrics by Dorothy Parker and Stephen Sondheim (among others), original libretto by Lillian Hellman, direction by Tyrone Guthrie. But sometimes too many cooks . . .


Thank you, don't know why I'd mixed that order up. Sondheim's contributions came later and I guess I'd forgotten it existed pre WSS.


----------



## jegreenwood

Belowpar said:


> Thank you, don't know why I'd mixed that order up. Sondheim's contributions came later and I guess I'd forgotten it existed pre WSS.


Sondheim's lyrics were for the 1974 revival - a radical revision and pretty much the first successful major production. However, in "Look, I Made a Hat" Sondheim declares that Richard Wilbur's lyrics, "are the most elegantly witty (and funny) ever written for the stage."

Also, in that book, Sondheim makes clear that the two musicals were being developed simultaneously.


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> Sondheim's lyrics were for the 1974 revival - a radical revision *and pretty much the first successful major production.* However, in "Look, I Made a Hat" Sondheim declares that Richard Wilbur's lyrics, "are the most elegantly witty (and funny) ever written for the stage."
> 
> Also, in that book, Sondheim makes clear that the two musicals were being developed simultaneously.


Gordon Davidson, who led the Mark Taper Forum for many years, passed away on Sunday. His obituary in the New York Times highlighted a 1966 production of _Candide_, which was a success that Bernstein described as "staggeringly wonderful." I stand corrected and remain in awe of the great work he did.


----------

